# Okay for fish?- Tanked



## Obsidian

I am not sure if this has gone on in here yet or not so if it is a repeat then I am sorry. 

I love watching the show "Tanked" because they are pretty hilarious to watch. However some of their tank ideas come across as not so fish friendly. I just wanted to get an idea of other peoples opinions on the matter. 

The number 1 tank that I don't think is very cool for the fish is the skateboard tank. As being part of a ramp the skaters are going up and down over the fish and slamming at the top, very loud as they ride. I don't imagine this being too cool for fish. 

There are a few other tanks that I think are stressful to the fish, but most of those are because the lights will be on 24/7, such as the casino tank. They did mention in that show that they put in some extra hiding places for the fish because of the light situation. 

I am glad that they started to talk about the biological filtration a little bit, and at least saying some of what they are doing to help the fish acclimate. One of my biggest concerns for the "role model" portion of the show is that idea that you can just toss water in a tank, then toss fish in and it's all good.


----------



## Coolfish

They say that they use natural sea water and a bottle of live bacteria that will cycle the tank in minutes. I thought that spade tank on the wall was way too small.


----------



## Redhead305

i personally like alot of their larger tanks but i agree theirs a few im off on like the gumball tank


----------



## Redhead305

idk about the works in minutes bacteria starter...same for safe start and quick start


----------



## Coolfish

That fridge tank was not very big and people crying about me keeping 2 small zebras.


----------



## Redhead305

how many gallons was it because you'd be suprised a 4ft by 2ft by 1ft section is already 50g


----------



## Redhead305

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0b48YsjTVVA


----------



## emc7

The phone booth. I thought, "that will be impossible to clean". I mean you'd need a 8 ft long gravel washer. The people that got it have already sold it. I can't imagine saying "surprise me". I'd want to control every detail.


----------



## Obsidian

Most of their tanks are bigger than they seem from what I can tell. I will think- wow small tank- then they give the gallons and I am like ohhhhhh. I think the spade tank is probably too small. The phone booth tank is big enough, but as a tall tank I think it's not really big enough. If the fish are "wanderers" then I think its fine, but if they are lap swimmers it's too small. 

I liked the round shark tank, didn't like the square one and they lost a bit of credibility with those tanks. They would not let the one guy get a square shark tank because the sharks will hit their noses and cause problems, but then they made the square one for sharks so like ************? Though I did like that they made it look like the fishing boat from Jaws 

Favorite tank is a hard toss up for me. I loved Chili's tank the Maggie B. But that's because it is sentimental. It also is a really nice tank, but the reason it's there just gives it that "how awesome is that" feeling. I like the church one because well ....just damn. I like the multi-tiered Koi tank, that is really pretty. And the furniture mart one... way cool and yes that is what I want. And a house that big to put it in LOL. 

The PetCo one was a nice set up for the 3 but I didn't like the freshwater not really being long. Most freshwater fish prefer longer tanks because of how many come from streams.


----------



## Coolfish

I don't know 40 gallon over stocked.


----------



## Redhead305

Id control it down to the wood or metal used for the stand


----------



## Cory1990

I think they do a pretty good job on there tanks IMO. That spade tank was pretty good and pretty much cleans itself I thought it was awesome. They think outside the box and come up with great ideas. At first they didn't really talk much about the fish,filtration,water. But now they are and they tell you a little info on it.

Tracy Morgan's jaws tank did any of you see the filter on that thing?!? It was so big they couldn't get it down the stairs! The only problem iv seen on the show so far would also be this tank not being rounded with sharks.

But what these guys get paid for these things is crazy and I'm sure for the price they charge they would do any updates or take care of it.

Plus anyone who orders from them has lots of $$ and they can pay other people who know about fish to take care of the tanks.


----------



## OhYesItsMe

Ive seen all the episodes and i really hope most those tanks have people hired to take care of them like when people ask oh are those saltwater fish i pray they arent the care takers, i actually like fish tank kings better, im gonnaa start a thread about that


----------



## Redhead305

never heard of fish tank kings and i wish i was rich too... id have a saltwater tank filled with sharks and rays and damsels and all sorts of fish but i dnt have that type of money. also how would you clean a tank that big or like the 750000 gallon church tank how would you clean that or is it need cleaning


----------



## lohachata

first of all you must consider that these guys are only doing what the customer wants...
a lot of people have more money than brains..they don't know about aquatics ; just that they want a really cool tank....who cares about fish..they can always buy more...
all of their customers are looking for something that is kind of over the top...they just provide it...


----------



## OhYesItsMe

http://watchseries.eu/episode/fish_tank_kings_s1_e1-167414.html
i forgot what links work, just keep trying but some of the links do work


----------



## FRIENDLYFISHIES

now thats funny...I just came on here to ask about the show because im watching it, i was going to make a post and I go down to the "water hole" and this post is sitting there! Im like no way! Anywho...yes I was just going to post...I was watching the casino episode and they just plopped a variety of fish in the tank...what about cycling??? will the fish survive? That makes it really confusing to beginners doesnt it?


----------



## Betta man

They don't do a good job. Also, it's WAY too dramatic. Imagine all that action and cussing in one aquarium making business. Cycling is very important for fish, thought I rarely do it.


----------



## lohachata

most likely what they do is cycle the tank substrate and decorations before putting it together...many of the fish are very expensive so they make sure everybody is acclimated prior to the show...


----------



## Cory1990

When they put live sand in the tanks that starts the cycle as well. And I'm sure they add stuff to start it as well but I'm not sure salt is 100% different then freshwater. I added 8 at once and not a single one died after a bottle of smart start letting it run for only a day. 

These people also have $$$$ they can buy anything if they can afford 20-100k on a fish tank. 

Also there are places that will come and care for your tanks. I hired a guy to come do my water changes I found him on Craigslist cost me $50 to do 8 tanks, and on one he even swapped my gravel to sand. 

Point is that people do this stuff for cheap. And I'm sure all the fish in the tanks are doing fine because someone is hired to care for them.


----------



## Obsidian

Was out for a couple of days, thus the delay in this post:
1. They DO cycle the tanks via the substrate and bottled bio matter. They do now talk about this, but if you blink you will miss it, it's usually 1-2 sentences right when they are adding the fish. At least one of their tanks was filled with water straight from the ocean- I believe that was the Mob one at a casino. This was one of my original fears about the show, and I suspect that someone put that out there, which is why they now mention it. There is no way they would spend that kind of money on behalf of their clients and not know that the fish are going to be well cared for. 
2. The church has it's own marine biologist. Not kidding. They showed us the background for the tank when they installed the cross. They have an extensive quarantine set up. It's really pretty cool. 
3. In one of the shows they fix a tank in a different city. While they were there they were doing another tank. 

The school bus tank worries me- I absolutely love the idea of it and educating kids and all of that. I worry about the water movement when they are driving it around. Wouldn't that trip out the fish with all that sloshing around? It's not even so much that the water moves, as that is normal for fish in the ocean. It's the sloshing against the sides possibility that gets to me. 

I agree that they are doing what their clients want them to do. I also think that most of the time they are pretty careful about logistics.

I have not seen the other show that was mentioned, but I have seen a commercial once I believe.


----------



## Betta man

I have to say, the one for kiss was really dumb. Flashing red a blue lights. Isn't that stressful enough? They had to put speakers in the tank. It was kind of dumb.


----------



## Redhead305

Betta man said:


> I have to say, the one for kiss was really dumb. Flashing red a blue lights. Isn't that stressful enough? They had to put speakers in the tank. It was kind of dumb.


that was for the customer and yea it cud be stressful


----------



## Obsidian

That was one of the tanks I was concerned about. Speakers surrounding the tank with LED lights throughout seems pretty stress making to me. I still think the skate shop one would be more stressful. I mean a skateboard going up and down an acrylic tank is just ridiculous and not good for the fish. It would be scratched beyond being functionally viewable really pretty quickly.


----------



## blindkiller85

I've worried about the functionality and longevity of the tanks and animals since I started watching the show. Can't lie, I enjoy it because they are crazy tanks. 

The Tiered Koi pond, no worries. The nail salon tank, no worries. Every other tank has looked like a nightmare to clean, maintain circulation, aerate, and overall water quality for the tanks. Granted not everything in one tank, but a lot of them are just silly. Speaking of the nail salon, that was done in FL in "The Villages." The largest retirement community that spans WELL into 3 counties. It's also the MOST DENSE area of STD's in the US. haha

I've constantly wondered to myself how these shows are affecting the hobby. It's bringing publicity, but it's not informed enough, and too many people will not research properly. I've seen 3 new aquarium stores open in Orlando this year. 

I have the same fear about "Off the hook: Extreme Catches" Because I feel like SOOOOOOOOO many people are going to think that's what people who fish do on their hobby or professionally. 

Society as a whole is complete garbage anymore. I want to be rich enough to buy a flippin town to live 100+ miles from the next human being. No TV, no internet. Install a deep well for water, and figure out power for the area for food storage.


----------



## Albino_101

I thought that pinball tank would be just torture for the fish, too many lights, sounds, and vibrations from people playing it.


----------



## Murloc

Things I like about TANKED:

Funny show. Cool to see the ideas they come up with. They are very skilled at making custom tanks, and I love their fabrication. 

Things I don't like about TANKED:

99% of the tanks they do are strictly fish and no live corals. They often make tanks that look really awesome, but I do agree with Obsidian that their tanks are not always fish friendly, and seem to cause stress to the fish. 

I honestly don't like tanks that are just fish, with fake corals. I could never put my finger on why exactly until I was thinking about it. Reef tanks ( and by large extension planted FW  ) are always growing and changing. I get sick and tired of looking at the same underwater scape, and really don't like fake plants / corals. 

That aside I still like the show, even though it goes against some of my ethics, I guess I am somewhat of a hypocrite.


----------

